# Recommendations for Montreal or Quebec City



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 31, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a nice timeshare in either Montreal or Quebec City? We have access to both RCI and II. Our kids are 7 and 10 so kid-friendly is a plus. We'd like to go this summer as the exchange rate is very favorable right now. Thanks!


----------



## gandalf252002 (Dec 31, 2015)

AFAIK you won't find one in either of those two places.  There are resorts closer to Quebec City, but I wouldn't call ANY of them nice.  We went there a few years back, and most of the timeshares are old converted 3 story walk-ups.


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 31, 2015)

Best bet is hotel or rental..I like the holiday Inn in China town..price is reasonable,  across from metro line, and easy walk from bus stop for 747 bus that leaves the airport for downtown. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 31, 2015)

Bummer...I can't believe there aren't any timeshares in Montreal at least. We will look into a VRBO rental then. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## moonstone (Dec 31, 2015)

Most of the timeshares in those areas are at or near ski resorts like Mt St Anne or Mt Tremblant unfortunately. Not really convenient for visiting either city.

~Diane


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 1, 2016)

Le Petit Hotel is my favorite in Montreal and I used VRBO for Quebec City. I'm craving poutine already!


----------



## jj301349 (Jan 1, 2016)

Intrawest Tremblant is the best timeshare in Qc...Maybe  75 minutes drive from Montréal...St-Hypolite is Good to...60 minutes...Nothing else in Montréal area.


----------



## OutSkiing (Jan 30, 2016)

We stayed at Club GeoPremiere at Auberge du Lac Morency a few years ago. Its about an hour north of Montreal near Saint Hippolite.

Nice area.  There are older cabin like buildings which we stayed in as we did not have many points at the time. While they are fully modern / heated / insulated / fireplaced / wifi inside we felt crampped in there. Then there are also newer condo like buildings which I bet are pretty nice. When we go back sometime we plan to get these newer units with our Wyndham points which work directly.

Bob


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 30, 2016)

I just recently booked a few nights at the Fairmont in Quebec City for $165 per night to tack onto our timeshare in Vermont afterwards. I felt it was the best bet and walk-able and so forth.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 31, 2016)

Marriott has a very nice SpringHill Suites in Old Montreal which is almost like a timeshare.

Suggest you also check www.vrbo.com for both Montreal and Quebec city...I checked and saw some 2-4 bedroom suites for as low as $100 a night.

You will love the food there too as well as the sites.  Fairmont is very nice, historic and well located, but it's a hotel room.

Brian


----------



## DanM (Feb 5, 2016)

I stayed at Hotel Le Concorde in Quebec last summer. Best value I could find within walking distance of attractions.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 5, 2016)

pwrshift said:


> *Marriott has a very nice SpringHill Suites in Old Montreal which is almost like a timeshare.
> *
> Suggest you also check www.vrbo.com for both Montreal and Quebec city...I checked and saw some 2-4 bedroom suites for as low as $100 a night.
> 
> ...



Oh cool I didn't realize that. We were looking at VRBO. There is some really cool stuff on there, but Marriott would be free for us with our Marriott Rewards points.


----------



## cd5 (Feb 13, 2016)

The Concorde has closed... no longer a hotel. I recommend the "Clarendon", an art nouveau hotel just across from the Basilica and Hotel de Ville. Prices more reasonable than the Chateau Frontenac and it's right in the middle of everything.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 19, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> We stayed at Club GeoPremiere at Auberge du Lac Morency a few years ago. Its about an hour north of Montreal near Saint Hippolite.
> 
> Nice area.  There are older cabin like buildings which we stayed in as we did not have many points at the time. While they are fully modern / heated / insulated / fireplaced / wifi inside we felt crampped in there. Then there are also newer condo like buildings which I bet are pretty nice. When we go back sometime we plan to get these newer units with our Wyndham points which work directly.
> 
> Bob



OutSkiing, we are there right now ending our week.  We are up the hill in one of the newer condo buildings.  The one bedroom condo we are in is nice but not luxurious except for the view overlooking the lake... it's a magnificent wilderness vista.  We've had a very pleasant week.  Only complaint is the poor quality mattress and bedding. But, it's too far from Montreal for anyone considering this location as a base for visiting the city.  For one thing the 20km road out from the lake to the AutoRoute to Montreal is a backwoods winding trail that you can't drive any quicker than the posted 50 km maximum.


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 22, 2016)

Timeshares are terrific but unfortunately not viable options for places like Old Montreal and historic Quebec City.  The timeshares in those general areas are for enjoying the mountains, not the cities.  

You are going to want to stay in something like the following:
https://www.vrbo.com/403422

You can definitely enjoy the perks of the Canadian dollar being so low right now!


----------



## DanM (Mar 9, 2016)

cd5 said:


> The Concorde has closed... no longer a hotel. I recommend the "Clarendon", an art nouveau hotel just across from the Basilica and Hotel de Ville. Prices more reasonable than the Chateau Frontenac and it's right in the middle of everything.



Le Concorde closed briefly a couple of years ago when ownership changed and conversion to apartments was considered, but is open now.


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 9, 2016)

Ironwood said:


> OutSkiing, we are there right now ending our week.  We are up the hill in one of the newer condo buildings.  The one bedroom condo we are in is nice but not luxurious except for the view overlooking the lake... it's a magnificent wilderness vista.  We've had a very pleasant week.  Only complaint is the poor quality mattress and bedding. But, it's too far from Montreal for anyone considering this location as a base for visiting the city.  For one thing the 20km road out from the lake to the AutoRoute to Montreal is a backwoods winding trail that you can't drive any quicker than the posted 50 km maximum.


Ironwood,
Glad to hear those units are up to date and have a great view.  As for commuting to Montreal, the hour drive detracts from the experience of a city stay but we did it a few days.  The narrow roads might be a little better in he summer than the winter months.


----------

